# Game # 29 Sixers Vs Portland @ 10:00pm December 28 2005



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Philadelphia (15-13) at Portland (9-18) 


Game Info: 10:00 pm EST Wed Dec 28, 2005
TV: NBATV, FxNW Add to Calendar 


Philadelphia coach Maurice Cheeks makes his return to Portland to face the team he coached for nearly four seasons when the 76ers visit the Rose Garden to meet the Trail Blazers. 

Cheeks was fired by Portland on March 2 after guiding the Trail Blazers to a 22-33 mark. He went 162-139 in three-plus seasons with the Trail Blazers, who had a streak of 22 straight playoff appearances snapped after they went 41-41 in 2003-04. 

Last year, Cheeks had a verbal run-in with forward Darius Miles during a film session. Miles was suspended for just two games, which many saw as a sign team management did not support the coach. 

Cheeks was a popular figure in Portland among fans during his tenure. His best moment came when he assisted 13-year-old Natalie Gilbert in singing the national anthem when Gilbert forgot the words before a 2003 home playoff game against Dallas. 


This will be the second time Cheeks will face his former team. On Nov. 29, the 76ers beat Portland 107-83 in Philadelphia. 

The 76ers have won three straight at the Rose Garden by an average of 15.3 points. 

Philadelphia improved to 1-1 on its season-long seven-game road trip after Allen Iverson again led the way in a 108-106 win Tuesday at Denver. 

Iverson had 36 points and 10 assists and nailed a go-ahead jumper from the top of the key with 4.2 seconds remaining. 

Iverson's effort helped Philadelphia overcome Carmelo Anthony's career-high 45-point effort for Denver and also came despite a sprained his right ankle suffered early in the second half. 

"I was struggling," Iverson said. "I couldn't really go to the basket as quick as I wanted to. When I did it was real painful." 

The win improved Philadelphia to 8-2 against Western Conference opponents. 

The Trail Blazers are trying to win three straight for the first time since Feb. 2-5 -- under Cheeks. Portland concluded a four-game road trip with a 105-92 victory Monday over the Sacramento Kings. 

Zach Randolph scored 22 points and Juan Dixon added 21 for Portland, which reached the 100-point plateau for the first time this season. 

"Offensively, the execution was there," first-year Portland coach Nate McMillan said. "After the five turnovers we had in the first quarter, I think we settled down. The next three quarters, we had only six turnovers." 

Dixon -- a career backup with the Washington Wizards before joining Portland -- has started the last five games, averaging 18 points per game. He averaged only 9.0 points coming off the bench in his first 21 games. 

Portland point guard Sebastian Telfair, who has missed six straight games with a sprained thumb ligament, is listed as day-to-day. 

STANDINGS (through Dec. 27): 76ers - 2nd place, 1 GB, Atlantic Division. Trail Blazers - 5th place, 5 GB, Northwest Division. 

PROBABLE STARTERS: 76ers - F Kyle Korver, F Chris Webber, C Samuel Dalembert, G Iverson, G Andre Iguodala. Trail Blazers - F Viktor Khryapa, F Randolph, C Joel Przybilla, G Dixon, G Steve Blake. 

TEAM LEADERS: 76ers - Iverson, 34.3 ppg and 7.4 apg; Webber, 10.2 rpg. Trail Blazers - Miles, 18.2 ppg; Randolph, 8.7 rpg; Telfair, 4.3 apg. 

SEASON SERIES: 76ers, 1-0. 

LAST MEETING: Nov. 29; 76ers, 107-83. At Philadelphia, Iverson scored 38 points and Webber and Korver each added 16 and the Sixers rode a 60-30 rebounding advantage in the rout. 

ROAD/HOME RECORDS: 76ers - 5-8 on the road; Trail Blazers - 5-7 at home.

*GOOOOOOO SIXERS*


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

propz man

**** a 10 o'clock game that is why this road trip really sucks!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixers win 101-87

Iggy has a good game


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

Sixers should win this one...but they should have won some other games too. We'll see.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

we must win cause nets are winning too and we can win this as we win in home.
105-96 lets hope another big duo webber/iverson playing hot like last night and a little help by the others too.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

On NBA TV they just said Philly has the #1 offense in the entire league. Damn!!!!


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> On NBA TV they just said Philly has the #1 offense in the entire league. Damn!!!!


not surprised. the offense has not been the problem, the defense has. lets just hope we jump on them early and get a good lead and contain that for the rest of the game, because as we all know, the sixers have a tough time holding on to leads. but i take the sixers on this one.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Dalembert with these dumb fouls. Jesus. 15-14 Portland


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sixers not looking to bad......Iversons jumper is falling....We need to secure the boards better, Portland's getting to many offensive rebounds.....Sammy on the bench with 2 fouls


15 - 14 Sixers 5:55 1st qt


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I like seeing Hunter in there a lil more just wish it wasnt bc of Sammys foul trouble


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

22 - 21 Portland......I like Iggys aggressiveness...I hate the way the refs give Iggy no love when he gets fouled. I've noticed this for awhile


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Salmons is in. 24-22 Portland leading


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

28 - 27 Portland end of the 1st. What do you guys think so far? Do we look tired?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

DieSlow69 said:


> 28 - 27 Portland end of the 1st. What do you guys think so far? Do we look tired?


Salmons doesnt look to save his life. 32-30 Sixers


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Nice dunk by Ruben 32-30. Portland Guards cant keep up with the Sixers


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Iggy don't be knowing what to do on offensive when he gets the ball....even under the damn goal by hisself he rushes it and hits all glass (bricked) :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

AI is really stroking his jumper tonight, I don't think he's missed more than one jumper so far.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

38 - 34Sixers 7:28 2nd....Iverson is hitting his jumpers with ease. He has 15 points on 7/11 shooting :banana:


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

AI with a nice juke on Blake and nails another jumper.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow, one of these Portland colour guys is really getting to me.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

AI is playing very well, Iverson behind the back to no one


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Ras said:


> Wow, one of these Portland colour guys is really getting to me.




HUH???


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> AI is playing very well, Iverson behind the back to no one


Now now it wasnt to no one he threw it to Cheeks figyad hed want a shot :biggrin:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Now now it wasnt to no one he threw it to Cheeks figyad hed want a shot :biggrin:



lolololololo


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> HUH???


I've got the Blazers broadcast, and one of their colour commentators is pissing me off.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

AI passed Magic Johnson in the first half for 56th on the all-time scoring list...
*
56. Allen Iverson - 17,716*
57. Magic Johnson - 17,707


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Man Phillys really lettin them hang in there this isnt good


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

No over the back on Randolph over Korver? Nice block by Dalembert, stupid foul on Dalembert. Blazers on 9-0 run 59-57 Blazers lead


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

Portland takes the lead with 6:03 left in the 3rd. 59-57.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

NIce dunk by Iggy


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Can someone tell me why Webber refuses to go into the post. Another dunk by Iggy


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

That dunk was really nasty by Iggy


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Korver with the 3, The Sixers are now up 2. 64-62


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

bad call


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Korver is hot again. JPK where are you know dissing Korver???


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

LoL at the announcers

"This guy can shoot he is LEGIT!" talkin about Korver


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Tied at 71 after 3


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

nice shooting by Korver


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Jarrett Jack is playing terrible


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Iggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Damnit Sammy Damnit!!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Thats only his 5th I dont remember his 5th


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Wheres He Foul


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Webber is horrid


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

We need to win this game! I think we can hold them for the last minute


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

god damnit Webber


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Webber and his D really needs to be addressed. He always give up alot of points


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

that was a push off on Dixon Good look by Iggy tough break


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

F it, game over 2 losses on this road trip that should have been wins. First Salmons now Webber. 

Night all


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

thanks for the info about the game guys.
it seems always a close game with some change of leads but at the end blazers won .maybe back to back games caused some tyred for sixers players?
and they have to stop with those things and get real chemistry, thats the only way they will win more.
get some more work off the games for iggy get more shots ,dalembert not making those fouls and get more IQ ball till then we will ever keep like these almost every single game.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I hate the fact that more often than not, the play to the level of they're opponents. The best teams strike early and often. Jeez


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

The thing i can not believe is we lost to a team that shot UNDER 40 % from the field that is pathetic and we are suppose to have the best offense in the league come on guys


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Korver is hot again. JPK where are you know dissing Korver???


Yeah, OK. I admit it. Korver has come out of his funk and been playing his role in the offense. He's still a bigger defensive liability than even Webber and don't think I won't be back on his *** come playoff time when he performs his disappearing act. For now, I'm happy to see him as scoring option number 3 for now. Lord knows we've needed it.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Anyone know why the Portland game was not available on NBA League Pass on DirecTV? It's the first game this season I missed because I couldn't get it on NBALP. What gives? I also checked ESPN, TNT, NBATV, local channels, and FoxNet. Was it blacked out because I'm in the Northwest?


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

It may have been blacked out for you because it was on Fox Sports Northwest.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I didn't watch the game or hear from the game, this is because I live at a boarding school (First time, I've mentioned it I know I've been posting in old threads, I'm sorry yall) I'm sad to say that we have choked both games we SHOULD HAVE and WOULD have won, if not for the lack of coaching experience. It's time's like these where I want to hire 11 yr veteran Paul Silas. Or maybe welcome back JOB did an exceptional job analyzing the Lakers/Heat Christmas special.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

jpk said:


> Anyone know why the Portland game was not available on NBA League Pass on DirecTV? It's the first game this season I missed because I couldn't get it on NBALP. What gives? I also checked ESPN, TNT, NBATV, local channels, and FoxNet. Was it blacked out because I'm in the Northwest?


It was on NBA TV thats where i watched it


----------



## AIFan (Oct 23, 2005)

Well, I went to the game last night and I agree w/what somebody said earlier, it's like the Sixers played down to the level of Portland. It was a sloppy game from beginning to end, they got raped on the boards, didn't play good team defense, and failed to capitolize of the mistakes the Blazers made. AI had a very quiet 28pts and 6 assists and seemed unwilling to take over and make things happen, not too sure why. CWebb, stunk it up, missing jump hook after jump hook. The only one who really showed up was Korver. He got hot in the third quarter and it seemed like the momentum changed to their favor but they never really went back to him in the fourth, and when he did get the ball he forced his shots instead of taking them in rhythm like he did in the third. 

I was a little disappointed at the outcome of the game, but it was definitely a good time. My son, who is 10 yrs old and loves AI as much as I do, was able to go to his first NBA game and seen his favorite player live and in person. 

Here's a couple pictures I took last night, first one is AI on the court about an hour or so before the game shooting around. The other is the view from our seats.


----------



## iversonkoh (Dec 29, 2005)

It was an embarrassing loss to the blazers... they could have won!... they lost 2 out of 3 road games... they shld have won those two lost games against atlanta and portland.. i tink it wld be a 4-3 or 3-4 road games for the sixers... i hope it wld be a 4-3... lol. they have not improve since last season.. they are almost averaging .500 this and last season.. they always get win but it is e lack of concentration at the end and let those bast**** catch up... hope a.i and webber will have more chemistry between them... 

TALL + SHORT= GREAT REBOUNDS, GREAT SHOOTING, GREAT PASSES


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't think chemistry is the problem, I think the 'shooting is a problem' Webber takes Ill-advised shots more then anything else in the world, and although he has rebounded the ball in strides, he'll turn one or two of them over. It's lucky that Ai had matured under JOB'S system. Otherwise, we wouldn't even be .500 now......


----------

